# Question about phone connection



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I am a new subscriber to Dish Network service(installed this weekend). One of the 301 receivers is hooked up to an apparently working phone line. But when I test the line on Dish Network's diagnostic screen, the call out fails. Does that point to a probem with the 301 receiver?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Plug a phone into that line to make sure its working, if its not, then something is wrong with the line (or at least that extension cable for the line) If it is working then chances are that the 301 has a bad modem card. 

Call Dish Network and have them ship you a new unit. Don't let them charge you $14.95 for shipping it to you when the problem is with their receiver.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, Scott.
I did test the line with a phone(and got a dial tone), so it does sound like it's the receiver. By the way, I just wanted to say this is a great forum, and I can't believe it took me so long to switch from my stupid local cable company, RCN.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah it sounds like the modem board inside is fried.

If they do try charging you for shipping tell them no thanks don't bother to send it, you just wont order PPV and Dish will loose revenue because of it. When you say this they will usualy ship you the replacement for free. 

If they still wont then email Charlie at Dish Network and tell him you would love to order PPV but cant because your modem is dead, and you dont want to pay $15 to replace their defective equipment.

Thanks for your comments on the site. We hope you enjoy it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:wave:
Welcome to DBSTalk, and stop back, you'll find alot of useful info here.


----------

